# Mixing your own food



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I've seen several people mention mixing there own food. I've mix my feed for my rabbits and pot belly pigs and always see better results so I'd like to mix my own mouse feed. Does someone have a basic rescipe or a fairly good nutritional needs table for mice?


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

I have started giving some layers' pellets every now and then (for hens laying a lot of eggs) because I was worried my does who are having large litters may not be getting enough Calcium if I give them normal pet mouse food, and the mice love them! Composition in terms of protein and fat is similar to mouse food, so I don't think it can do them any harm (I mean, they love peanut butter, but that does not mean it's good for them, but I have a feeling this chicken food is).


----------

